# Problema con UPS Atomlux modelo PC500 y PC1000 @plus



## jero111 (Mar 16, 2014)

hola, tengo una ups atomlux modelo PC1000@plus,

tengo un problema y es que a la salida me entraga +/- 135v no los 220, alguien puede darme un a mano?? gracias.

por lo que busque este es el esquema:


----------



## Papusxxdd (Mar 16, 2014)

Lo primero que tenés que hacer con un UPS es probar con una batería buena, hay ups que no arrancan inclusibe por que dependen de la bateria, probá con una de auto si es de 12v la que lleva, yo tengo el mismo ups pero.. el mio pasó a mejor vida tenia muchas cosas quemadas ahora uso la fuente como cargador, o para probar potencias de autos.. El mayor problema seria si es el integrado no creo que se consiga, yo intenté arreglarlo y cargaba y no arrancaba, cuidado cuando enchufes no toques los terminales de la batería a mi me pateó grande un par de veces jaja, saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2014)

quizás tenga en corto el transformador o un mosfet 
PD;
  ese esquema lo subí aquí mismo en el foro ,es el mismo que el modelo A500
para Papusxxdd
¿el integrado no intentaste pedirlo a la atomlux ? en una de esas te lo venden.


----------



## cappios (Abr 28, 2015)

Necesitaria el diagrama de la placa de la UPS Atomlux PC 500@plus ( placa M - HF500 / M - HF500@ / M - HF1000@ ), desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## emanuelv (Nov 10, 2015)

Te adjunto el diagrama de al UPS.
Saludos.-


----------

